

Ask HN: An email from god - technical issues  - zeynel1

If god wanted to communicate with humanity today god would arguably send an email to humanity. If god indeed did an email blast to humanity and that gmail's spam algorithm flagged god's email as spam and someone tried to open it what would happen?<p>I have 1 possible scenario here http://makebelieve1.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/marketing-a-new-startup-religion/#mechanics but I do not believe that it is sound from an engineering point of view. I would appreciate your technical advice and comments. Thank you.
======
zeynel1
Live link: [http://makebelieve1.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/marketing-a-
new...](http://makebelieve1.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/marketing-a-new-startup-
religion/#mechanics)

